# Greetings from Canada's West Coast



## Coyotetracks (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey all.

I'm new to this forum and thought I would introduce myself.
I live up on the west coast of Canada, in British Columbia and have been interested in
martial arts for years. I studied Judo for a couple of years as a youth and in later years spent time learning
in a Karate dojo. I guess I was still searching because eventually I moved on and spent some time learning
Kung Fu skills at a studio in Vancouver. However life went on and with things like school, career and family I ended up
wandering away from active practice. 

Now years later, in my early 50's, I find myself drawn back towards the idea of active practice again. Interestingly enough I have always been 
powerfully drawn to Tai Chi and have never actively gone looking for instruction. When I was in my early teens I was befriended by an elderly 
Chinese gentleman who, in addition to being a great overall role model for a scruffy mixed blood Native kid like myself (grin),  he also fascinated me when he would do his Tai Chi forms in the local park. He showed me a few moves, but that was long ago.

So here I am, years out of practice, humbly admitting to not knowing very much at all, and looking to once again find my way back ;-) 

I am in good physical condition for the most part and was looking for instruction in my local area - however I recently moved out of the city and find that the only instruction offered up here is the Taoist Tai Chi Society whom I have heard teach a non martial form of the art. I am not particularly interested in learning this 'softer' form so much as I would be into learning an actual way of self defense.

Anyway it was during my search for more information about Tai Chi that I found my way to this forum. Thanks to the admins for adding me. 

I hope to learn much here.

Regards

Jack


----------



## seasoned (Feb 5, 2014)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Jack. There is much here, jump in and ask a lot of questions. Approach with an open mind and a learning spirit.... Enjoy!


----------



## Coyotetracks (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome! 

I intend to jump in - I have a lot of catching up to do I think ;-)

Regards

Jack


----------



## Brian King (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey Jack,
Welcome to Martial Talk. I have a ton of Martial Art friends around your area, but, none that do Tai Chi (that I know of). You ask that Tai Chi outfit you found if they know of any other clubs or perhaps they have students that also train in the more martial aspects. Wouldn't hurt to attend a class and try out their methods, you never know it might be just what you need. If the fit isn't there, they might have a recommendation. 

Regards and good luck
Brian King


----------



## sfs982000 (Feb 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## K-man (Feb 6, 2014)

Welcome to MT.
:wavey:


----------



## Coyotetracks (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks guys - much appreciated!


----------



## Instructor (Feb 6, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Takai (Feb 6, 2014)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 6, 2014)

Welcome to MT


----------



## Mauthos (Feb 7, 2014)

Hello and welcome


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 7, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Tames D (Feb 9, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## Coyotetracks (Feb 10, 2014)

Thank you all for the kind welcomes!


----------

